# Meldahl Dam 12/22/10



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Went to the dam today fishing for sauger. I fished for almost 4 hours without any luck. I tried all different kinds of presentations. I also fished last Friday with no luck. I fished in both lock approaches. The water was 34 degrees and clarity was great. I don't know what the problem is but sauger fishing seems all out if whack this year. 

What's going on, let's hear it!!!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Way to much bait to hot of a summer I have no idea what the heck has happen to the saugers. But they are not where they should be yet.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Haven't found anyone who have did well on sauger from the Ohio this year from the bank.There was a short period of time before the high water that people fishing deeper water from boats did fairly well.Hope the sauger and walleye are still there and we are not finding them.Maybe they will be good size by spring and we all catch a few.
Jake


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I can honestly say that this is the worst year that I have seen in a long time There was shad all over the lock approaches. I bet there were 200 dead shad floating on the water and several acting like they were dying. I caught fish all last winter and can't explain what is wrong!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Sounds very ugly. Going to Meldahl Monday afternoon. My buddy and I have been working 12hrs. a day 7 days a week and monday is our only possibility for a long time. Hope things improve by then.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Let us know how you do!!!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

My buddy called and cancelled the Mehldahl trip. The recent reports make me glad he did. Had to shovel 7" snow off the tarp to get to the battery hatch. Bungy cords were frozen to trailer. Had to use a shovel to pry open the frozen hatch. Had to get gloves to avoid frost bite. Buddy is going to Wolf Creek Dam at Cumberland instead. He's going to fish for walleye below the dam. He wanted me to go, but it's a 6hr. round trip for half a days fishing.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Fish Assassin said:


> I can honestly say that this is the worst year that I have seen in a long time There was shad all over the lock approaches. I bet there were 200 dead shad floating on the water and several acting like they were dying. *I caught fish all last winter and can't explain what is wrong*!


*This is a post I made back on November 16th - Note the last line. *
_Put in at Augusta this morning (above Meldahl Dam) at sunup and two of us fished the mouths of White Oak Creek on the Ohio side and all of the creeks between Augusta and the dam on the Kentucky side until 1pm and came up skunked.

This is the first time since 1991 (Herrington Lake) that the boat has been out and has been skunked, and I fish quite a bit.

Bait fish everywhere - nothing chasing them.
Threw Little Georges, blade baits, twister tails and crank baits.

After knocking them dead early in September in the Little Miami when the water temps was hovering around 77 degrees, it has been steadily deteriorating on a weekly basis - and then today.

Where are all of the chunky largemouth and spots that used to hang out in the structure up in the creeks and around the bridge pilings??? Where are the white bass - even small ones??? Where are the hybrids??? 

Several boats out today and not doing much.
Since I'm out of town all next week, I've called it a fishing year.
Overall a great year. Pickwick Lake in the spring was incredible. Our monthlong Canadian fishing trip in the early summer was spectacular, and our first outing of the fall was super. Since then El Stinko!!!!

*Frustrated and Concerned *_

Something is defintiely out of whack. 
While I'm not as hardy as Fish Assassin I fish the river religously, and have for years. I know what I'm doing and until this year have always managed to catch fish on a regular basis.

I also team up with a friend and we do the vertical jigging thing up at the dam during the winter. 

Fish just don't disappear, but I'm beginning to wonder.
Too many baitfish unmolested, nothing chasing them earlier this fall. No jumps! No action in the creek mouths in late fall.

As I said in that previous post - *Frustrated and Concerned!*


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

7thcorpsFA said:


> My buddy called and cancelled the Mehldahl trip. The recent reports make me glad he did. Had to shovel 7" snow off the tarp to get to the battery hatch. Bungy cords were frozen to trailer. Had to use a shovel to pry open the frozen hatch. Had to get gloves to avoid frost bite. Buddy is going to Wolf Creek Dam at Cumberland instead. He's going to fish for walleye below the dam. He wanted me to go, but it's a 6hr. round trip for half a days fishing.


My .02: GO, it'll be worth it, even the drive.
I've done well below Wolf Creek for Walleyes before......
LMJ


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I have to totally agree. When I saw all of those shad and no fish I was shocked. 

I know some people who claim that they went down to the dam last week and smoked them. Now either I can't fish or someone don't like to admit that skunks live in their boat too!!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> He wanted me to go, but it's a 6hr. round trip for half a days fishing....*AND A COOLER FULL OF HUGE WALLEYE!*


..........


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

OK, I got weak! Didn't matter though, he changed his mind again and went to Markland dam. He got skunked and said the snow was blowing sideways. Ouch!:S


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Keep up the post. I'm going to try to go down here soon. I need to work on my boat a little then I will be there.... But with no fish  I will have to see for my self.. Even though I am a rookie at it.


----------



## lgb1967 (Dec 22, 2010)

Heading out to Meldahl, it dosent sound, good
on new years eve day .do u think all the work on the dam is spooking the fish

Two weeks ago we were slamming the crappies at east fork


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think the work being done has anything to do with it for several reasons. 

1. Happening everywhere on river!
2. Caught several sauger including 7 pound walleye in early November and work was going on at that time. 

On of the best dams on the river is Greenup Dam and if they are catching they are posting. 

All I can hope for is that you either have luck on your side or skunk repellant in the boat, or both. Please post how you do!!


----------



## Fishing Nut (Oct 17, 2009)

Myself and Timjr fished Meldahl yesterday (12/31/10) with zero luck we threw just about everything in the boat at them and didn't even get a bite. We saw a few dinks caught and one nice one. Some of the guys said that they did good in the a.m. but everyone on the water was struggling.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

At least you did see a few caught. That is more than I can say for my last few trips!!


----------



## lgb1967 (Dec 22, 2010)

We went out on12-31-10 sauger fishing we caught a sever case of zilch. On sat 1-1-11 went to east fork crappie fishing what a great way to start the new year. We were out about 3 to 3.5 hours had 23 keepers 5 over 11 or just at and one just over 12. Not many small ones


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

what area of the lake were you fishing for crappie?
Bassky


----------

